# MedAssurant



## halld1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone or has anyone worked for this company?  Can you tell me anything about it?  Thanks.


----------



## AMANDACPC (Sep 28, 2010)

I've heard to stay away....at least from the one in Maryland!!


----------



## Lekishak (Sep 29, 2010)

I've worked with this company for 2 years as of Sep 15th. I have no problems other than the ever changing rules and regulations concerning coding. That is to be expected. I always keep notes and emails to back me up when I receive conflicting info, which is often. I like the freedom of working from home anytime of the day. I've personally known people who have had bad experiences with the company. It's either b/c they couldn't put in the 40hrs or production required or didn't have a lead that was good with supervising. I've heard some horror stories but have been blessed to have a good run with this company, (SO FAR). I read some of the post 2 years ago and was working and waiting til' they hit me with the "You're fired" phrase. That hasn't happened and it's been 2 years. So I say to each his/her own. If you wanna take the leap, go ahead, but I wouldn't quit one job for them until I made it out of preceptorship and was comfortable with the company. I always keep multiple jobs.


----------

